# Steam: 73,1 Millionen US-Dollar Umsatz im Oktober



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Steam: 73,1 Millionen US-Dollar Umsatz im Oktober gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Steam: 73,1 Millionen US-Dollar Umsatz im Oktober


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2010)

Steam ist eine gute Sache und man kann als Publischer an ehrlichen und zumeist zufriedenen Stammkunden Geld verdienen...und der Fuffi für New Vegas war bisher jeden Cent wert. bei "Schlachtfeld böse Kompanie" nicht, das Spiel rockt mich so wie Britney Spears Mucke.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2010)

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass Einnahmen von Steam und anderen Distributionsplattformen sowie die Einnahmen von World of Warcraft oder die Einnahmen von Starcraft 2 in Südkorea in keine Analysen der Marktforschungsgesellschaften Einzug finden. Offiziell heisst es dann immer, der PC-Spielemarkt würde dem Konsolen-Spielemarkt hinterherhinken oder würde im sterben liegen.

Saubande!


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass Einnahmen von Steam und anderen Distributionsplattformen sowie die Einnahmen von World of Warcraft oder die Einnahmen von Starcraft 2 in Südkorea in keine Analysen der Marktforschungsgesellschaften Einzug finden.


 Oha, woher weißt du das?

MfG


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. Dezember 2010)

> Die Marktforscher von Forecasting & Analyzing Digital Entertainment  haben die Umsatzzahlen der Downloadplattform Steam im Oktober 2010  veröffentlicht.


Nein, haben sie nicht. Sie haben irgendwelche Zahlen veröffentlicht die keiner überprüfen oder nachvollziehen kann. Nicht einmal die Methodik der Erhebung ist bekannt.


----------



## martinger (1. Dezember 2010)

krass
is doch ne feine sache steam


----------



## Razor2408 (1. Dezember 2010)

Beeindruckende Zahlen, und weit weg von "PC Gaming am Ende" - wenn sie denn stimmen. 

Offiziell von Valve gibts nunmal keine Zahlen.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> [..]
> Saubande!





Razor2408 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Zahlen, und weit weg von "PC Gaming am Ende" [..]


Rechnet doch mal 73 Mio ist nicht viel ist ja nur der Umsatz, abzgl. Kosten denke ich hat Valve höchstens 10 - 20 mio Dollar verdient(je nach Marge)..Das ist nicht viel..mal 12 sind es nur 120 Mio Dollar im Jahr damit kann man keinen Publisher über Wasser halten, geschweige denn vernünftig Spiele entwickeln. Es ist klar man muss schon knausern. Obwohl Steam doch eine relativ rentable Sache ist, sonst würden nicht so viele dort hin wechseln(von Windows Live).


----------



## Ganiscol (1. Dezember 2010)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Zahlen, und weit weg von "PC Gaming am Ende" - wenn sie denn stimmen.



Das kann man daraus ganz bestimmt nicht ablesen. Zum einen weil es Spiele gibt, die nahezu das zehnfache an Umsatz in einem kleineren Zeitraum generieren (alle Konsolen und PC Versionen zusammen) zum anderen weil da die ganzen Retail Zahlen fehlen, zumindest für Spiele wie F:NV. Welches übrigens auch für Konsole zu haben ist.

Man müsste bei Titeln die für alle Plattformen zu haben sind, schon die einzelnen Zahlen vergleichen. Dann noch absolute Verkaufszahlen aller Titel für die jeweiligen Plattformen usw.

Leider ist das PC Gaming aber wohl weiterhin am dahinsiechen...


----------



## Kuschluk (1. Dezember 2010)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Beeindruckende Zahlen, und weit weg von "PC Gaming am Ende" - wenn sie denn stimmen.
> 
> Offiziell von Valve gibts nunmal keine Zahlen.



Ich würde behaupten man sieht deutlich dass sie so viele Spiele Sperren wie sie wollen und munter drauf los gekauft wird.

Werde bestimmt kein CoD MW2 mehr kaufen ! 

Das wird dann auch wieder willkürlich gesperrt !


----------



## Razor2408 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Leider ist das PC Gaming aber wohl weiterhin am dahinsiechen...


Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel den größten Spiele-Publisher im gesamten Business, also was aussagekräftiges: EA

Da ist der PC vom Umsatz her an zweiter Stelle von allen Systemen (!) und noch vor der PS3.

_System - Umsatzanteil (Vorjahreswert)_  [Quelle]
    * Xbox 360: 27% (22%)
    * PC:    25% (22%)
    * PS3:  24% (18%)
    * Mobile: 8% (6%)
    * PS2:  5% (5%)
    * Wii:   4% (18%)
    * PSP:  3% (3%)
    * NDS: 1% (3%)


----------



## Namaker (1. Dezember 2010)

> 5. Half-Life 2: Deathmatch (Valve) - 78.000 Stück ($4,99)


Oha, 78000 Leute wissen nicht, dass es das Spiel bei Steam kostenlos gibt...


----------



## Loki1978 (1. Dezember 2010)

Endlich sieht man mal Steam Absatzzahlen. Das ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Vor allen wenn man bedenkt, das Games wie L4D2 schon eine weile auf dem Markt sind. Umso mehr wird die Theorie gestärkt ,das Absatzzahlen von Marktforschungsinstituten die nur den regulären Einzelhandeln berücksichtigen ein falsches Bild auf den PC Markt werfen....


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2010)

> Oha, woher weißt du das?



Das weiß ich aus Recherchen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html


----------



## MaJu1337 (1. Dezember 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Oha, 78000 Leute wissen nicht, dass es das Spiel bei Steam kostenlos gibt...



Das habe ich dann auch gedacht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Rechnet doch mal 73 Mio ist nicht viel ist ja nur der Umsatz, abzgl. Kosten denke ich hat Valve höchstens 10 - 20 mio Dollar verdient(je nach Marge)..Das ist nicht viel..mal 12 sind es nur 120 Mio Dollar im Jahr damit kann man keinen Publisher über Wasser halten, geschweige denn vernünftig Spiele entwickeln. Es ist klar man muss schon knausern. Obwohl Steam doch eine relativ rentable Sache ist, sonst würden nicht so viele dort hin wechseln(von Windows Live).


Stimmt schon, ich hab mal gehört Valve kriegt irgendwas um die 15% Marge pro Titel (jedenfalls soll sie unter der des Einzellhandels liegen), da ausserdem bei digitaler Distribution Dinge wie Lagerkosten, Verpackung und Transport wegfallen bleibt unterm Strich in jedem Falle mehr Geld für die Publisher/Entwickler hängen als bei Rettail-Spielen. 

Vor allem für kleine Studios ist das hochinteressant, da für die ein grosses Stück der Investitionsrisikien wegfallen (Presswerk etc.) und Valves Marge mehr als fair ist (im Gegensatz z.B. zum 60:40 System von Apple xD). Die Indie-Sparte erfährt durch Steam ja auch einiges an Aufwind in den letzten 2 Jahren. = )


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich aus Recherchen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-als-spieleplattform-im-sterben-liege.html


Wobei du nicht dazu sagst das der Trend Richtung Mmorpg geht und Browsergames. Das sind die einzigen lukrativen Sparten beim PC.
Der Rest stagniert oder fällt weiter ab, dass kann man mit aktuellen Blockbusterkaufzahlen und deren Vergleichen zu anderen Plattformen belegen.
Und 70 Mio. Umsatz wie in der News hier beschrieben ist nichts. Das sind vielleicht 3 Mio Gewinn, bei den üblichen Margen.

Der PC wird nicht aussterben als spieleplattform, so wird das ja auch nicht gesagt aber fast alle für uns relevanten Genres werden zunehmend von den erfolgreicheren Plattformen canibalisiert, dass was dann übrig bleibt, läuft allerdings sehr gut, siehe oben. Zufriedenstellend ist der Trend keineswegs.

MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2010)

Point and Click Adventures, Browsergames, Simulationen, Mmorpg und Echtzeit-Strategiespiele sind am PC sicherlich die lukrativsten Genres. Auf Konsole sind die Genres nur sehr rar vertreten. Und Mmorpg ist, da bin ich mir sicher, generell das umsatzstärkste Genre mit den monatlichen Gebühren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Activision-Blizzard letztens bekannt gegeben, dass sie mit WoW den mit Abstand grössten Umsatz generieren.  



> Der Rest stagniert oder fällt weiter ab, dass kann man mit aktuellen Blockbusterkaufzahlen und deren Vergleichen zu anderen Plattformen belegen.



Das kann unsereins eben nicht belegen, da diese Marktforschungsgesellschaften meistens nur die Verkaufszahlen bzw den Umsatz der Retailversion aus Ladengeschäften erfassen und nicht die digitalen Onlineverkäufe, die mittlerweile bei PC-Gamern Gang und Gäbe sind. Sie erfassen idR ausserdem nicht die (monatlichen) Gebühren von Mmorpgs (auch nicht die von WoW!) und auch nicht die von Starcraft 2 in Südkorea, dem Starcraft-Mekka.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das kann unsereins eben nicht belegen, da diese Marktforschunggesellschaften meistens nur die Verkaufszahlen bzw den Umsatz der Retailversion aus Ladengeschäften erfassen und nicht die digitalen Onlineverkäufe, die mittlerweile bei PC-Gamern Gang und Gäbe sind.


 SOll heißen das die Verkaufszahlen welche durch Amazon generiert werden nicht in die Statistiken mit einfliessen? Wo kann man das nachlesen?


> Sie erfassen ausserdem nicht die monatlichen Einnahmen von Mmorpgs (auch nicht die von WoW!) und auch nicht die von Starcraft 2 in Südkorea, dem Starcraft-Mekka.


Warum auch, sind diese doch genretechnisch nur ein Bruchteil von den Gesamtinhalten. Ich schrieb ja bereits das die Sparten sehr lukrativ sind. Das hat aber wenig mit den stagnierenden/ rückläufigen Absatzzahlen der zahlreichen anderen Genres zu tun.

Außerdem stimmt deine Aussage auch gar nicht, siehe hier:
http://www.golem.de/1011/79767.html

Wenn du da mal die Absatzstarken Dinge wie beispielsweise WoW, Starcraft 2 rausrechnest, bleibt für den Rest nicht mehr viel übrig und drei Zugpferde sind einfach zu wenig für die PC Branche. 

MFG


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2010)

> SOll heißen das die Verkaufszahlen welche durch Amazon generiert werden nicht in die Statistiken mit einfliessen? Wo kann man das nachlesen?



Ich hab bei Amazon noch nie ein Spiel als Downloadversion gesehen, daher verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.



> Warum auch, sind diese doch genretechnisch nur ein Bruchteil von den Gesamtinhalten. Ich schrieb ja bereits das die Sparten sehr lukrativ sind. Das hat aber wenig mit den stagnierenden/ rückläufigen Absatzzahlen der zahlreichen anderen Genres zu tun.



Warum auch?! Man lässt enorme Umsätze die der PC-Spielemarkt für sich verbuchen konnte und kann einfach weg und zieht dann den Schluss, dass der PC-Spielemarkt dem Konsolen-Spiele-Markt hinterherhinkt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2010)

DaStash

Seit kurzem scheinen sies aber kapiert zu haben. 

http://www.hartware.de/“www.hartware.de/”http:/news_49669.html


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Amazon noch nie ein Spiel als Downloadversion gesehen, daher verstehe ich deine Frage nicht.


 Achso, du redest von reinen Downloadversionen. Wie hoch ist denn der Anteil gegenüber den Retailversionen genau, weil du ja meinst das dieser entscheidende Punkt weggelassen wird und wo kann man nachlesen bei welcher aktuellen Studie welche Daten genau zu Grunde liegen?


> Warum auch?! Man lässt enorme Umsätze die der PC-Spielemarkt für sich verbuchen konnte und kann einfach weg und zieht dann den Schluss, dass der PC-Spielemarkt dem Konsolen-Spiele-Markt hinterherhinkt.


Das ist praktisch falsch. Wenn dem so wäre und es nur aus Marketinggründen so propagierd wird, wie ist dann zu erklären das immer mehr Spiele erst für Konsolen und dann für den PC entwickelt werden und warum nimmt das Angebot von PC Spielen gegenüber dem Konsolenspielen stetig ab, wenn doch die Umsätze so schlecht nnicht sind? Ich meine man muss ja nur mal zu den typischen Märkten gehen und sieht sehr schnell, wie groß das Angebot von konsolenspielen gegenüber dem von PC Spielen ist. Nach der Logik von guten Umsätzen dürfte dem eigentlich nicht so sein.



Split99999 schrieb:


> DaStash
> 
> Seit kurzem scheinen sies aber kapiert zu haben.
> 
> http://www.hartware.de/“www.hartware.de/”http:/news_49669.html


 Na dann ist ja gut. 

Aber wenn du dir die BUI Studie anguckst, die ich bereits verlinkt  hatte, dann kannst du eben auch feststellen das dort von einem Rückgang  die rede war, der durch den alleinigen Erfolg von Starcraft 2 wieder,  gegenüber dem Vorjahr, zum Jahresende hin wett gemacht werden kann. Und  das ist eben zu wenig. Das Portfolio von PC Spielen nimmt immer weiter  ab und es gibt nur noch wenige wirkliche Blockbustertitel, im Vergleich  zu den Konsolen. Der PC wird nicht aussterben aber es kann durchaus  passieren und davon wird im Eigentlichen auch geredet, dass sich eben  dort nur noch in bestimmten Bereichen, wie aufgezählt, lukrative  Geschäfte machen lassen. Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt. Ein  verbessertes Rechtsbewußtsein bei den Konsumenten könnte da schon  einiges bewirken, von daher halte ich momentan, neben effektiven  Kopierschutzmechanismen, wie z. B. den Onlinezwang, Aufklärung und  Information für das best geeignetste Mittel dem entgegenzuwirken.

MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2010)

> Das ist praktisch falsch. Wenn dem so wäre und es nur aus Marketinggründen so propagierd wird, wie ist dann zu erklären das immer mehr Spiele erst für Konsolen und dann für den PC entwickelt werden und warum nimmt das Angebot von PC Spielen gegenüber dem Konsolenspielen stetig ab, wenn doch die Umsätze so schlecht nicht sind? Ich meine man muss ja nur mal zu den typischen Märkten gehen und sieht sehr schnell, wie groß das Angebot von konsolenspielen gegenüber dem von PC Spielen ist. Nach der Logik von guten Umsätzen dürfte dem eigentlich nicht so sein.



Ne, das hat nichts mit Marketinggründen zu tun. Sie haben einfach noch nicht geschnallt, dass digitale Onlineverkäufe (Downloadversion) bei PC-Spielern mittlerweile Gang und Gäbe und daher sehr bedeutend für ihre Analysen sind. Aber langsam dämmerts gottseidank.  Dass das Angebot an PC Spielen gegenüber dem Angebot an Konsolenspielen abnimmt finde ich überhaupt nicht. Achte mal drauf, wieviele Spiele nur für die Xbox360 und den PC erscheinen, dann wirst du sehen, dass die PS3 mindestens genauso oft leer ausgeht wie der PC. 

Zur BUI Studie: Da steht, dass sich der Umsatz des PC-Spielemarkts verbessert hat und das vornehmlich wegen Starcraft 2, aber da steht nicht, dass der PC-Spielemarkt in Deutschland sowieso recht gut ist. Deutschland ist PC-Spieler-Land.


----------

